# Rare La Chasse just emerged on the market



## Racatak (Apr 20, 2016)

Only 496 made and 128 of them in the US. Check it out...https://www.proxibid.com/aspr/RARE-...16324-RCA/29515938/LotDetail.asp?lid=29515938


----------

